# January 2021 results



## Kakooman

Ill start what did u guys get i got 43/80


----------



## Kakooman

44/80


----------



## aisaac

I'm in Texas and still waiting on results! I took transportation, too, and am very nervous about the results. Did you feel good walking out of the exam?


----------



## Alex6

I ended up passing Transpo. I felt good in the morning had plenty of time left. Depth felt good in about over half of the afternoon. I thought the afternoon was challenging. Educated Guesses on about 4-5 questions. I took EET. It really is a game changer


----------

